# Dosing of Iron and Phosphorus on the same day



## Dr Wakin (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi everybody.. first post here wish to learn more from you guys! Is it safe to dose Iron and Phosphorus on the same day but 2-3 hours apart? Thank you!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC. Yes, you can dose phosphate and iron on the same day, as long as you don't dose them at the same time. You specifically can't mix a water solution of nutrients, with both iron and phosphates in the mix. At that concentration the phosphate will combine with the iron and precipitate out.


----------



## Dr Wakin (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you Hoppycalif for the welcoming and swift reply.. Your affirmation meant so much! Yes, my researched shown never to mixed up this two however when it comes to dosing i always get conflicting answers. Thank you once again have a nice day! 👍😁


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome!
agree w/ hoppy


----------



## Dr Wakin (Jul 4, 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> Welcome!
> agree w/ hoppy


Hi Dutchmuch.... ✋


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

what r those numbers?


----------



## Dr Wakin (Jul 4, 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> what r those numbers?


That's a hand waving emoji...


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

How come I never see any emojis?
Just looks like a spastic keyboard malfunction.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Maryland Guppy said:


> How come I never see any emojis?
> Just looks like a spastic keyboard malfunction.


I was ready to challenge him to a duel! Apparently this site can't cope with cell phone emojis.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

its to old and dusty hoppy


----------



## Dr Wakin (Jul 4, 2018)

Maryland Guppy said:


> How come I never see any emojis?
> Just looks like a spastic keyboard malfunction.


I understood at last.. you guys couldn't see emojis.. lol &#128578;


----------

